# Honda EM 400 no Spark



## Antonio Reynoso (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi
I'm working on a vintage honda EM 400 generator with no spark. I replaced the condenser and breaker points with no luck. then I checked continuity to ground on the cables, see attachment : 

1 cable to on/off switch, only continuity when is in off 
2 cable to ignition coil, continuity with ground
3 cable to rear winding, continuity to ground
4 cable to condenser, no continuity to ground

is ok to have continuity to ground on cable 2 and 3??

any advise on what to do next??

thanks in advance


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

It took some digging but I finally found a picture of your coil and it only has one wire going to it so it should not be grounded. 

Have you checked for a low oil shut off switch? Something is grounding out your coil and thus keeping it from starting.


----------



## Antonio Reynoso (Aug 6, 2017)

thanks for the answer. I looked for the low oil shut off switch but couldn't find one. i removed the ignition coil, checked the continuity of the cable and the point where the screw goes and still showing continuity. might be a bad coil??


----------

